# Point etiquette



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gibbs is minored out. So imagine my surprise when his handlers entered him in 2-point shows this weekend. The reason? They said because he hasn't shown in a while, they wanted to practice with him, to get his head right for a series of four majors next weekend, where they would like to finish him.

So far, Gibbs hasn't taken anyone's points, going Reserve the last two days. But what should I say if he wins and someone questions me about it? Is this a big faux pas?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, if you didn't know he was minored out then you didn't know. I do know that it has happened before where a minored out dog took the points and people were not pleased. The justification the handler (not yours) gave was that they thought the dog would go BOB. He didn't. So that was that. I wouldn't worry too much about this weekend, at least you didn't have to deal with your fear coming to fruition.

Eta: or are there more shows? If so you could pull him for the remaining days.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Imo, it is bad form to show a dog that is singled out at a small show. Could he get a major if he went breed over specials? Have the judges on this panel done that recently? The later circumstances may be the only way I would show my dog at a small show. 

Your dog doesn't need the points and there are many other ways to get practice. Realistically, if the dog is singled out, they shouldn't need ring experience/practice. That being said, it's your money and if you want to show him, go for it. I just don't think I would be thrilled with this tactic by the handlers. You may also receive less than pleasant comments from those exhibitors who do need single points.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm pretty naïve at a lot of this stuff, no doubt about it.... but my perspective is looking at numbers. If there are 10 dogs entered to build a prospective 2 points for the winner (12 dogs for you guys in Cali).... and one of those dogs is minored out... would I really want them to keep their dog out of the ring? Would I want to give up the chance to get 2 points?

I think people would also be looking at possible crossover points....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

yeah, sorry -- I don't understand that. You can go practice in the driveway for free and not take points away from anyone. Oh well, he didn't win so -- no harm, no foul. I just wouldn't do it in the future.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Michelle, I knew he was minored out. The handlers knew he was minored out. Everyone knew he was minored out. But they entered him anyway. (They have carte blanche to enter our dogs wherever and whenever they want.) I will say that Gibbs has developed a behavior in the ring that they are trying to correct, and my guess is that's why they entered him, because he apparently doesn't do it in practice.

Yeah, I was a little uneasy about this situation, but the handlers didn't seem to think it was anything to be concerned about, and they are very aware and fair people.

And yes, there are more shows this weekend.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

All I can say is that I wiold feel horrible if my dog won single points after being minored out. That win would probably feel like a loss to me. But, I am in it more for the fun, team work and accomplishment with my dog than a handler. Not saying it is a bad thing, but their priorities are very different than mine even though we are both working towards a Championship.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My handling team wouldn't allow this even if I tried to make them, lol. At Springfield during the year, a dog won a major he couldn't use bc his other one was under the same judge( or something like that?). People were beside themselves and upset, but I do not believe it lingered. In fact I cant recall which dog it was now. I think if there is a good chance he can go BOB and snag a major because the judge has put him up twice before okay- my puppy got one like that from 9-12 class. There is a huge chance people will be angry though if he wins. Handlers usually know how not to win, so perhaps they went reserve on purpose? Gray area- oon the one hand anyone should be able to pay thier money and enter any eligible dog they want; n thr other hand, tacit rules of good sportsmanship say this is a nono.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Handlers usually know how not to win, so perhaps they went reserve on purpose?


Yeah, I'd like to think that.  It is kind of infuriating that in his last 5 shows Gibbs has four reserves, two majors. He went on a winning spree, but he hasn't shown for several months, and now that he's back in the ring, he's just getting reserves. I'm going to chalk it up to the handlers losing on purpose. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess it does sound crazy, but do think if the dog is singled out, they know how to let up. 
He is knocking on his door and it will open. I think Lush had something like 11 reserves with 5 major reserves, and it was exasperating by the end. I recall everyone saying Muchele Billings would finish her, but my handler's nice Open dog went WD and Lushie went RWB to the major, but then the judge I didnt think would like her ( Michael Faulkner) finsihed her with a major when I didnt expect it. Random rewards keeping us hooked. . .


----------

